# RIP Tabby - 3 years in july



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

My lovely Tabby will have been gone for three years in July. Now Im getting a new kitten soon, its the perfect time to remember my beautiful girl to the full. You gave me so much joy for 15 years. You had such an attitude, you were queen of the house. Only letting people stroke you on your terms :lol: Tom cat struggled for months to adjust when you went. Never, ever forgotten and loved for the rest of my life. Until I see you again sweet heart xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just keep thinking of the fab times that you shared, remember one lot of mischief that she got upto that made you laugh xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Rest in peace gorgeous puss.

She honestly went in peace too xxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you welshjet & eroswoof she was fabby. that photo was a rare moment she allowed her photo to be taken hehehe xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwww I'm sorry for your loss RIP just remember there alway I'm sour hearts ((((hugs))))


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Rip in Tabby  and good luck with your kitten


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thedogsdinner said:


> Rip in Tabby  and good luck with your kitten


Thank you  xxx


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Such a touching post


----------

